# Best Starting Recurve Bow?



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I suggest an ILF bow, so the friend can start with a low weight (~30-35 lbs) but get stronger limbs when he/she gets their form down. Remember that, unlike a compound bow, you hold the full weight - no "let-off" (With 80 lb compound bow with 80% let-off, the archer is only holding 16 lbs at anchor!). 

IMHO (as I have and love 'em), you can't beat the Hoyt Excel riser with either Hoyt or TradTech BlackMax limbs (I have both).

http://www.tradtecharchery.com/Details.aspx?itemNo=2560292

(Get the Black Out if hunting.)

http://www.tradtecharchery.com/Details.aspx?itemNo=5580012

Should be able to get these and have money leftover for arrows !!!

Hope this helps !


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I suggest a Samick Sage. Cheap, decent shooter, extra limbs are cheap, good warranty. Won't have to spend anywhere close to $500 to get an idea of what he likes/doesn't like. Doesn't have a lot of mass weight like metal risers.

Chad


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Samick and Greatree are great bows for the money. I have to agree imo $500 is a bit much for your first. And on that note have you tried an old bow on ebay or Craiglist?


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

LBR said:


> I suggest a Samick Sage. Cheap, decent shooter, extra limbs are cheap, good warranty. Won't have to spend anywhere close to $500 to get an idea of what he likes/doesn't like. Doesn't have a lot of mass weight like metal risers.
> 
> Chad


x2.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you knew what your Dad's friend liked..it would be easier to suggest something appropriate.

Without knowing his preferences...it is like suggesting what type a shoes someone should get..

You could suggest for your Dad's friend to look at all of the various types of traditional bows that are available, so he can have a general idea of what type of recurve he likes..then go shoot them,so he can see what fits him...Like shoes..bows are similar..and he really needs to try them on to see what he will like and dislike. 

Wood riser bows and metal riser bows feel very different in the hand..and look very different...Then he will have to decide if he wants a 1 piece bow..or a take down bow..so there are several types he needs to look at.

If his budget can be stretched..he may also want to look at some of the custom bows that are available..He may find he wants something a little different than what he can buy off the shelf..

If his budget is fixed..and cannot be stretched..as what has been said already about the ILF bows is a very good place to start looking. He can get both wood or metal risers..all types of limbs from very light poundage up to heavy weight hunting poundages..various grips..and various colors...so he can mix and match them as he chooses..when he chooses to...Lancaster's can help him..Have him call and talk to John there..They can set him up with several different types within his budget..and are excellent to deal with..

As to buying a used bow for a first bow..I would advise against it...even though he may find one that works well for him..there are a lot of things that can be wrong with it..and if he doesn't know what he is looking at he can very easily wind up buying a defective one or one he really doesn't like..

Good Luck

Mac


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thats alot to spend on his first but I would recomend Tradtech because its ILF system.
if ya dont wanna break the bank I would buy a sammick sage or pse razorbacks.


----------



## BowHuntinGirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree it is a LOT to spend on a first bow. He has a LOT of money so to me 500 is a lot but not a lot to him. But like my dad said he doesn't want to overdue and I said that 500 is a lot for a first bow. I am going to give him everyone's suggestions. Thanks to everyone that commented. I appreciate it and have a great 4th of July ) Jennifer I will check back for more suggestions as well.


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

*x3 for the Samick Sage. *Its a great little bow, had it since august of last year with no problems and I shoot it nearly every day. The relatively cheap limbs are going to come in handy for you as a begginner because you can use a certain pair to practice form and another to hunt or build strength. That's what I do. Hope this helps, You cant go wrong with a Samick in my opinion
82nd


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Take a look at Maddog Bows.
Mike makes nice bows that are reasonably priced and are custom built.
I've seen his work and his bows are well made.
His pricing is good too!!!


----------



## Swamp Phantom (Jan 18, 2011)

You have three chances when Randomly selecting a Bow without actually first shooting a similar Bow from a buddy or at an Archery Shop:
1. Fits and shoots great. 0%-15%
2. Shoots OK, but just isn't exactly right. 0%-70%
3. Doesn't fit and shoots bad. 0%-15%

I'd recommend they go to a "good" Bow Shop and try a few. Not all Bows feel alike nor shoot alike. Some just fit a person better than others. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

82ndArcher said:


> *x3 for the Samick Sage. *Its a great little bow, had it since august of last year with no problems and I shoot it nearly every day. The relatively cheap limbs are going to come in handy for you as a begginner because you can use a certain pair to practice form and another to hunt or build strength. That's what I do. Hope this helps, You cant go wrong with a Samick in my opinion
> 82nd


 x4 samick sage


----------



## BowHuntinGirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Everyone - appreciate the comments as always. Have a great week. Jennifer


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

If a metal riser does not bother him, the Hoyt Excel with some Samick Limbs is a great bow. Should cost closer to $250 than $500 also - maybe he could get one for you to.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

centershot said:


> If a metal riser does not bother him, the Hoyt Excel with some Samick Limbs is a great bow. Should cost closer to $250 than $500 also - maybe he could get one for you to.


+1

If $500 really isn't anything to him, might as well get something customizable. Going with a Hoyt Excel with Samick or T-Rex limbs he could get 2 sets of limbs, lighter for practice and heavier for hunting. The Excel isn't really geared to shoot off the shelf, though, it's set up for using an elevated rest. If that matters, check out some other ILF options like the Tradtech Pinnacle II.

If he's just looking for an intro to traditional archery, the Samick Sage is a good choice, so long as having a short bow isn't a big deal (the longer the draw length, the more finger pinch he'll experience).


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I would suggest the Trad Tech Pinnacle Riser ($249.00) and the Black Max Recurve Limbs ($129.00). This advantage that this has over the Samick Sage is that it is adustable and can be adjusted to his individual draw and style of shooting. The ILF system allows the limbs to be tillered for 3 under or split and back again. You can adjust the pre-load of the limbs so that is draws as smooth as possible at his draw length (Pete Ward is an excellent resource for how to adjust these bows). If he really gets into trad archery - he can later buy any ILF limb he wants - from the top of the line Extreme BF limbs to black max longbow limbs. You cannot go wrong with this set up.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Leafwalker said:


> +1
> 
> If $500 really isn't anything to him, might as well get something customizable. Going with a Hoyt Excel with Samick or T-Rex limbs he could get 2 sets of limbs, lighter for practice and heavier for hunting. The Excel isn't really geared to shoot off the shelf, though, it's set up for using an elevated rest. If that matters, check out some other ILF options like the Tradtech Pinnacle II.
> 
> If he's just looking for an intro to traditional archery, the Samick Sage is a good choice, so long as having a short bow isn't a big deal (the longer the draw length, the more finger pinch he'll experience).


+2 -1...

This is why I suggested her dad's friend give the good folks at Lancaster's a call...John is sending me the Excel riser and TT Black Max Carbon limbs completely set up and ready to shoot off the shelf. They have a way of doing this with some pads placed correctly..Gives you both options which is the best of both worlds..Even with the carbon limbs..he still will have enough for other items like arrows and tabs...and such..and if he wants to hold wood instead of plastic or metal..he can order a nice wood grip for it as well as I did..

Mines supposed to be here today..and will post some pictures up for the OP to look at so she can get a rough idea of what we are at least talking about..lol...lol

Sharpbroadhead...those Pinnacles are some nice wood risers from what I could see..I may have to get one just to go along with my Excel...or maybe that Black Onix one they have...that one is real nice looking too...pricey..but nice looking

Mac


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I like my Pinnacle a lot - I shoot off the shelf and all those pads on a bow that is not designed to be shot off the shelf merely raise the arrow higher and further from my hand - which I don't want - If I wanted to do that I would just shoot a rest. Hoyt had it right with the Bufallo riser - but then they blew it by making it a formula instead of ILF and Tradtech made an ILF metal riser that is 19", but it does not have a radiused shelf - I'll just stick with my Pinnacle until someone comes along with a metal riser that is at least 19" that has a radiused shelf -until then - I will stick with my Pinnacle.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I understand Sharp..It took me a while to get used to the metal risers..and all...and I really like shooting off a regular shelf with a wood riser myself..Something about beautiful wood bows that I love..

FWIW though..the way John at Lancaster's sets these up...there isn't any noticeable difference in how it shoots with my Buffalo and my Excel riser..they are almost identical with the new Ortho grip...UPS dropped it off a little while ago..and got to put a few arrows across it to compare..










Both shoot real good btw..

Mac


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

It is hard to tell in the pic - but how much higher off your hand is the arrow if at all?


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

sharpbroadhead said:


> It is hard to tell in the pic - but how much higher off your hand is the arrow if at all?


It's about 1/16" higher the best I can measure it with my small steel slide rule...but the pad on the Excel has only 30 arrows across it in that picture too..so really isn't broken in good yet..The Buffalo has quite a few more..

Mac


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mac -

Do you know what pads John used on the Excel ???

Thanks!


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

IAIS604 said:


> Mac -
> 
> Do you know what pads John used on the Excel ???
> 
> Thanks!


+1

That's a neat setup on the Excel! It looks like a regular furniture pad worn down on the edges. Very cool idea.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Leafwalker...

It is some type of furniture pad...and you are correct..He did grind them down to fit properly on it..but shouldn't be too much trouble to do it..I'll call later and see if they sell them out right and get a part number..



IAIS604 said:


> Mac -
> 
> Do you know what pads John used on the Excel ???
> 
> Thanks!


Mac


----------



## BowHuntinGirl (Jan 6, 2009)

All these recommendations make me want to try a recurve - ha! Thanks again to all - very interesting


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

BowHuntinGirl said:


> All these recommendations make me want to try a recurve - ha! Thanks again to all - very interesting


If you do...you will get hooked...It's very addictive...and a whole lot of fun too

Mac


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

MAC 11700 said:


> If you do...you will get hooked...It's very addictive...and a whole lot of fun too
> 
> Mac


Yeah hes not kidding either. I started last June and thought it would just be something fun to play around with dureing the boreing summer months but here i am a year later with another bow and shooting more then i did last year.


----------

